# favicon verschlüsselt aber richtigeformat



## freakassault (28. Februar 2004)

Hallo Leute,

schaut mal auf http://www.andreas-wuerschinger.de, dort habe ich ein FAVICON eingefügt und zwar mit der Express Variante von favicon.de sowie einmal mit der linkvariante.

wieso ist das favicon beim ersten aufruf so komisch verschlüsselt und wird erst richtig angezeigt, wenn man das Scrolldown Menü der Adressleite betätigt?!

weiß da einer einen Rat für mich bitte.

Freak


----------



## freakassault (28. Februar 2004)

das icon ist unter http://www.andreas-wuerschinger.de/image/wuerschinger.ico zu finden. 

nur mal so eine Frage. Meine HP arbeitet mit PHP und Frames. macht das was aus?!

dann muss ich doch in jede einzelne *.php Site meinen Link in den Head Bereich eingeben oder?!
ist es egal, ob der link zum logo vor oder nach dem metatag oder dem code für die Frames kommt?!

bitte um hilfe.

Freak


----------

